# Evangelicals, Mimes, and the Gospel



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 3, 2012)

Another great article from Phil Johnson over at Pyromaniacs, this one dealing directly with the continuing flap over Elephant Room and its related problems.

Pyromaniacs: The Gospel as Performance Art


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow.. that's a very good article.


----------



## Berean (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate mimes, and clowns aren't far behind.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 3, 2012)

He hits the nail on the head.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 3, 2012)

Berean said:


> I hate mimes, and clowns aren't far behind.



One word: Pennywise


----------



## MarieP (Feb 3, 2012)

I just sent several Abingdon Press (yes, I know, not exactly evangelical) "gospel miming" and a "gospel clowning" pamphlets from the seminary library's main stacks to offsite storage (they'd never been checked out, not even in the 80s!) The first paragraph described a scenario where the congregation all goes forward to give their tithes and offerings, and lagging in the back of the line is a clown, dressed in rags, who is clumsily carrying a big box. He kneels down at the offering table, opens the box, colored tissue paper is thrown about, and then he pulls out a penny and puts it in the offering.

I wish I had the exact quotation, but the next sentence says something like, "This may seem irreverent and not conducive to worship." The excuse was that it would be a service no one would forget. What, so heartfelt, Biblical worship of our great Triune God is forgettable????


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 3, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> One word: Pennywise



You nailed IT.




MarieP said:


> I just sent several Abingdon Press (yes, I know, not exactly evangelical) "gospel miming" and a "gospel clowning" pamphlets from the seminary library's main stacks to offsite storage (they'd never been checked out, not even in the 80s!) The first paragraph described a scenario where the congregation all goes forward to give their tithes and offerings, and lagging in the back of the line is a clown, dressed in rags, who is clumsily carrying a big box. He kneels down at the offering table, opens the box, colored tissue paper is thrown about, and then he pulls out a penny and puts it in the offering.







> I wish I had the exact quotation, but the next sentence says something like, "This may seem irreverent and not conducive to worship." The excuse was that it would be a service no one would forget.



I suppose having the pastor moon the congregation would serve the same purpose.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 3, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> I suppose having the pastor moon the congregation would serve the same purpose.



True, that! 

If we're back in Acts this Lord's Day, chapter 20:7-12 is up next, with good old sleeping Eutychus. Can't you just imagine the church growth gurus of his day:

"Brother Paul, you know you could prevent that from ever happening again! Just allow us to bring some excitement to your services! We actually have a new program, you may have heard of it, it's called Simon Ministries. No, not Peter your associate- this is a guy named Magus- ever heard of him? He does all sorts of neat tricks- real popular with the Ephesians. The Christians at Ephesus are doing what, you say!? Why!? If they kept all their sorcery books, they'd be so relevant, you know, and be all things to all men. What do you mean I'm taking you out of context???"


----------

